# ID this Chrome Roadmaster



## hzqw2l (Sep 19, 2009)

Found this today.  Chrome frame/forks with double center drop chrome rims.
Any idea when it was made?

I've never seen a chrome CWC bike before.  How rare?

SN - Z28160 with 14 in opposite direction over the 0


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 19, 2009)

37'ish that tang on the back of the fork was on bikes I think 35-37.  I have never seen anything like that before it looks to be complete. Even has the tailight.  Nice find!!


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 19, 2009)

You really struck gold? or chrome I guess. Along with the new 1937 Supremes, Cleveland Welding offered all chrome versions of their standard boy?s and girl?s models. They are listed in the 1937 catalog and were priced only pennies less than the full on tanked Supreme models. Today they are probably also as rare as the Supremes. 

Your bike probably originally had a rack, a Delta Silver Ray or Hornlight and a battery tube to power them.

I am very excited to see this bike as I have never seen one before! It also answers some questions that are not apparent form catalog pictures.

The chainring and the serial number are indicative of 1936 production, which it essentially is identical to other than the chrome finish. The fenders though are 1937 pattern gothic ridged fenders as opposed to the crescent fenders that are normally found on pre-37 CWC production. This leads me to believe that the bike was built very late in 1936 for the 1937 model year.

Thanks for bringing this bike to the forum, I just got home from the Portland Iron Ranch bike swap and had a great time but this bike is the most exciting thing I have seen in ages!


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 19, 2009)

RMS37 said:


> Thanks for bringing this bike to the forum, I just got home from the Portland Iron Ranch bike swap and had a great time but this bike is the most exciting thing I have seen in ages!





Thanks Phil.

I'll post some better pictures as soon as I can get a chance to do some clean-up. It's rideable but needs a tune-up for sure.

I thought it was interesting when I saw it and bid on it for the wheel set.  Didn't know much about the history of the chrome frames so thanks for the information.

Guess I'll have to keep looking for another set of rims since this one will stay together.  

Any chance you have a catalog scan to post?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2009)

*The Motherlode!*

Wow!
 It looks like you have rediscovered the Comstock Lode with with all of that silver that you picked up today.

 Nothing will get a bicycle collectors juices flowing like bringing up something that nobody has ever seen before.

 Congratulations on your awesome find.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Sep 21, 2009)

Great find! I would love to see one of the boys models in chrome.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok I know this is a really old post but I was curious as to what happened to this girl? Is she still with the og poster? More importantly, is she still intact?


----------

